# Studio Shoot - Door Slabs



## kcrudolph (Feb 14, 2013)

To start, I am an Art Director for a small agency. I have taken college photography classes and been taking pictures for the last 8 years. I've only done small table top product shoots for clients, headshots by a window using natural light and outdoor shots to this point. My company oversold my abilities and now I am shooting door slabs in a studio for a client.

I can rent pretty much anything I need from the studio so my question is just about setup.

How should I shoot these door slabs? I am thinking I should lay them down flat and shoot from above. I have to fly down to Phoenix on a Monday night and setup/shoot Tuesday and a half day Wednesday so I can't make anything before to hold the doors upright.

I shoot a 5D Mark II with a Sigma 24-70 F2.8 lens.

Any suggestions on lighting/setup would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks.


----------



## Mully (Feb 14, 2013)

kcrudolph said:


> Any suggestions on lighting/setup would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> Thanks.



YA ....hire a good commercial photographer....you don't want to ruin your AD position with bad photography


----------



## cgipson1 (Feb 14, 2013)

Mully said:


> kcrudolph said:
> 
> 
> > Any suggestions on lighting/setup would be greatly appreciated!
> ...



I have to agree with Mully... this type of shoot can be difficult. If the slabs have nice grain, you need to be able to light it to emphasize that... with no glare or reflection. Multiple Large scrims are one of the best ways to light items like this, but the scrims have to be evenly lit or you will get hotspots. Bare wood is easier (less reflectivity), but anything with a polished or mirror finish can be a bear!


----------



## kcrudolph (Feb 14, 2013)

Had I known this was the assignment I would have, but now it is what it is. No backing out. 

I appreciate that sentiment, but advice on the shoot would be more useful at this point.


----------



## kcrudolph (Feb 14, 2013)

cgipson1 said:


> I have to agree with Mully... this type of shoot can be difficult. If the slabs have nice grain, you need to be able to light it to emphasize that... with no glare or reflection. Multiple Large scrims are one of the best ways to light items like this, but the scrims have to be evenly lit or you will get hotspots. Bare wood is easier (less reflectivity), but anything with a polished or mirror finish can be a bear!



So just constant lighting then? No strobes? Honestly that would be easier for me since my experience with strobes is minimal. Thanks for the feedback cgibson.


----------



## cgipson1 (Feb 14, 2013)

kcrudolph said:


> Had I known this was the assignment I would have, but now it is what it is. No backing out.
> 
> I appreciate that sentiment, but advice on the shoot would be more useful at this point.



Best advice I can give.... Amazon.com: light science and magic


----------



## kcrudolph (Feb 14, 2013)

Two of these setups crossing at 45 degree angles with a Foba 9' Rolling Studio Stand in the middle shooting straight down... is that a decent start for equipment?


----------



## cgipson1 (Feb 14, 2013)

kcrudolph said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > I have to agree with Mully... this type of shoot can be difficult. If the slabs have nice grain, you need to be able to light it to emphasize that... with no glare or reflection. Multiple Large scrims are one of the best ways to light items like this, but the scrims have to be evenly lit or you will get hotspots. Bare wood is easier (less reflectivity), but anything with a polished or mirror finish can be a bear!
> ...



Actually I was referring to strobes...  Good luck with the shoot!


----------



## kcrudolph (Feb 14, 2013)

Well then. I'm screwed. Thanks anyways.


----------



## jake337 (Feb 14, 2013)

What are door slabs? &nbsp;Are you refering to interior doors?


----------



## KmH (Feb 14, 2013)

kcrudolph said:


> Well then. I'm screwed. Thanks anyways.


That sounds like an accurate assessment.

You would not only need scrims, you would need some black flats too.

As far as angles, *Light: Science and Magic* explains the 'Family of Angles' that cause reflections.
A book about shooting pool helps too because that's also all about the angles.


----------



## kcrudolph (Feb 15, 2013)

jake337 said:


> What are door slabs? &nbsp;Are you refering to interior doors?



They are exterior door slabs, but they haven't been drilled for hardware. The images will be used in a catalog and shown fairly small with the larger shots being beauty shots of doors installed on high-end homes (these shots are already available). These slab shots will show design options for different door collections.


----------



## kcrudolph (Feb 15, 2013)

KmH said:


> That sounds like an accurate assessment.
> 
> You would not only need scrims, you would need some black flats too.
> 
> ...



I've got this book ordered and am also doing as much research as I can online beforehand. I also have an appointment with a local photo/video equipment rental company that we've used previously for video work to help me with the setup before I go down to Phoenix. 

I know you pros hate amateurs like me, but I am really trying to learn and see this as a great opportunity.


----------



## gsgary (Feb 15, 2013)

kcrudolph said:


> jake337 said:
> 
> 
> > What are door slabs? &nbsp;Are you refering to interior doors?
> ...



You will need a macro lens for the detail


----------



## KmH (Feb 15, 2013)

No to worry. Pros make pretty good money fixing/re-shooting product photos made by unskilled photographers.

Did you see the pricing estimate (the estimate secured the job) for this on-location product shoot. Case Study: Producing A Successful Estimate | DigitalPhotoPro.com


----------



## texkam (Feb 15, 2013)

> Had I known this was the assignment I would have, but now it is what it is. No backing out.
> I appreciate that sentiment, but advice on the shoot would be more useful at this point.


As a fellow art director, it's a shame you're not getting much help here.


> Two of these setups crossing at 45 degree angles with a Foba 9' Rolling Studio Stand in the middle shooting straight down... is that a decent start for equipment?





> I also have an appointment with a local photo/video equipment rental company that we've used previously for video work to help me with the setup before I go down to Phoenix.


Sounds like you're on the right track. Maybe the photo/video place will offer you additional help. Good luck to you.


----------



## kcrudolph (Feb 18, 2013)

texkam said:


> > Had I known this was the assignment I would have, but now it is what it is. No backing out.
> > I appreciate that sentiment, but advice on the shoot would be more useful at this point.
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks, I appreciate it. You have to expect the criticism in an online forum. But yea, real help would've been nice.

After consulting with a local photographer and going over the available equipment to rent I am going to use continuous lighting since I am more comfortable with it. 2 Arri HMI lights with softboxes and large scrims to diffuse the light and a 9' Foba Studio Stand so I can shoot from above.

I'm also going to take some studio lighting classes as soon as I can so I am more prepared for future shoots whether behind the camera or just Art Directing.

I'll post results in a couple weeks after the shoot.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Feb 18, 2013)

kcrudolph said:


> texkam said:
> 
> 
> > > Had I known this was the assignment I would have, but now it is what it is. No backing out.
> ...



just wow, good luck


----------



## kcrudolph (Feb 19, 2013)

2WheelPhoto said:


> just wow, good luck



I've talked to a couple pros that said it can be done with either strobes, continuous light or a mixture of both. Do you not think this type of setup can yield good results?


----------



## KmH (Feb 19, 2013)

Continuous lighting is fine when you can use shutter speeds of 1 second or longer because your subject is inanimate and the camera is solidly mounted on a good stable camera stand or good stable tripod.


----------



## ronlane (Feb 19, 2013)

kcrudolph said:


> 2WheelPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > just wow, good luck
> ...





kcrudolph said:


> I can rent pretty much anything I need from the studio so my question is just about setup.



Question, if you could rent anything you need and have talked to some pros, why can't you rent the pro? (As Art Director, wouldn't this be the "creative" thing to do to produce the results you want?) Just saying.


----------



## kcrudolph (Feb 19, 2013)

KmH said:


> Continuous lighting is fine when you can use shutter speeds of 1 second or longer because your subject is inanimate and the camera is solidly mounted on a good stable camera stand or good stable tripod.



I will be in studio with inanimate objects and can use however long shutter speeds I need. This is exactly what I was told. Thanks.


----------



## kcrudolph (Feb 19, 2013)

ronlane said:


> kcrudolph said:
> 
> 
> > 2WheelPhoto said:
> ...



This would've been ideal and exactly what I would have recommended had I been asked. Some of my previous table top product photography was shown to this client (for much smaller local clients) and arrangements were made without me. Now we are to far along to change plans. So just a case of account side over-promising and creative having to make due. Budgets have been made and agreed upon. I would much rather Art Direct a shoot like this... trust me. At least until I feel more comfortable in the studio setting. Now I'm just trying to make the best of the hand I've been dealt.


----------



## fokker (Feb 19, 2013)

KmH said:


> No to worry. Pros make pretty good money fixing/re-shooting product photos made by unskilled photographers.
> 
> Did you see the pricing estimate (the estimate secured the job) for this on-location product shoot. Case Study: Producing A Successful Estimate | DigitalPhotoPro.com




Holy crap, $20k for 13 photos? That has to be a joke surely... He even said that this was the photographer's "first major commercial assignment" and he still pockets over $13k out of the deal.

Wow, that's pricey. I'd only have to work 2 days a year at that rate to make what I earn now (granted I am pretty much a bum)


----------



## bunny99123 (Feb 19, 2013)

I think you are capable of doing this job, your just over thinking it. If you are by yourself, shoot in different settings and use different arrangements of the doors to get the best look. Take some macro shots of some nice grain patterns as well. I have built furniture and grain pattern is important, because if they are not finish, different patterns give different results. Grains too close when stained gives monotone finish were as grain farther apart offers interest. Good luck! Turn on some good music and click away


----------

